# Cheap coconut coir substrate



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

I have used this supplier a few times and they do free delivery.

As i have quite a few tarantulas i went for the 30 blocks option which makes each 8 litre block cost £1.06 each delivered to your door via courier which is much cheaper than the average pet shop.

Fertile Fibre Online Shop


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

robglobe said:


> I have used this supplier a few times and they do free delivery.
> 
> As i have quite a few tarantulas i went for the 30 blocks option which makes each 8 litre block cost £1.06 each delivered to your door via courier which is much cheaper than the average pet shop.
> 
> Fertile Fibre Online Shop


Hi Rob,

I also use lots of coir and find it the best substrate by far.
My T's seem much happier since i replaced the peat vermiculite mix.

Thats a great contact and a very cheap price, thanks for sharing.

IZAN


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I get mine from wilkinsons, its 69p a block but they had a sale on it the other day some people metioned it on a spider forum im on so I went down and it was in a bargain basket 35p a block so I bought like 20, wont be running out for a while.


----------

